# phpmyadmin User rechte vergeben



## Thundernail (8. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Meine Frage ist: Wie gebe ich mit phpmyadmin einem user die Rechte wen er sich einlogt(ist cookie eingestellt),das er eine bestimpte anzahl an datenbanken anlegen kann,und bei diesen datenbanken die vollen Rechte hat. Und das er nur seine Datenbanken sieht und nicht alle.Und vorallem das er nichst administriere kann.Ich bringe dies irgendwie nicht hin. Wen ich einene neuen User anlege sieht der immer alle datenbanken auf dem server. Das ganze wäre für fremde user denen ich Webspace gebe,damit sie ihre datenbanken administrieren können. Jedoch selber keine benutzer anlegen und sonstig einstellung machen können.

Danke für eure bemühungen


----------



## soa (8. September 2005)

schau dir diesen Thread mal an:


Benuterverwaltung


----------

